# my othe passion



## RevDogo (Jan 10, 2012)

http://youtu.be/20TKRyOJMAU

My dogs are a nice distraction from the worlds mess.
My kids love the dogs and once in a while we have little pups to play with.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 10, 2012)

'Little' pups? I imagine the pups are the size of a Labrador! When you say the kids play with them, do they saddle them up? Wow, I can't imagine a house full of dogs like that! I imagine you don't get bothered by burglars lol.


----------



## granfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> 'Little' pups? I imagine the pups are the size of a Labrador! When you say the kids play with them, do they saddle them up? Wow, I can't imagine a house full of dogs like that! I imagine you don't get bothered by burglars lol.



yeah, little...

When you look at them through the wrong end of binoculars....

Personally, I consider those horses....yes, throw a saddle on and hit the trail!


----------



## MaxiMe (Jan 10, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> 'Little' pups? I imagine the pups are the size of a Labrador! When you say the kids play with them, do they saddle them up? Wow, I can't imagine a house full of dogs like that! I imagine you don't get bothered by burglars lol.



I think they are a little bigger than my Lab 
All I can say is WOOOO Thunder WOOOO!


----------



## Carol (Jan 10, 2012)

Love the "little" dogs!  Cute kids too


----------



## Buka (Jan 10, 2012)

I like dogs a whole lot better than I like people. Yes, I know, it might not be right, but, hey, what can I say?


----------



## granfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Generally speaking, dogs are the better people.

Although I have met a few exceptions.....


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 11, 2012)

My last dog, a German Shepherd died over two years ago, still miss her. Can't face getting another dog yet but we've always had dogs when the children were growing up, they make a family complete I think. So good for children to grow up with them. We've had cats too and horses, like them all better than a lot of people.


----------



## granfire (Jan 11, 2012)

I was tempted to get a Jack Russel for hubby this Christmas...something small in case we do need to move across the pond...or a Dachshund...(he wants a Weimaraner to replace his beloved Dalmatian...I'd rather have a spotty again!)


----------



## Steve (Jan 11, 2012)

I also like the big, slobbery dogs.  Duke was the best dog ever.  He was a Great Dane/Boxer mutt we adopted from a rescue when he was just over a year old.  The previous owner gave him up because he was too big.  He lived to be almost 14 years old.

We currently have a Newfoundland mutt, Apollo, and a Great Pyranees mutt, Ajax.


----------



## RevDogo (Jan 11, 2012)

My guys are lots of fun. The whites (dogo argentino) are not very big. They top out around 100 pounds and the dark ones (neapolitan mastiff) are 120-140 range for females.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 11, 2012)

I love the white dogs Ive never seen that breed before,  Must find a breeder.


----------



## RevDogo (Jan 11, 2012)

They are a very hard breed to keep because a super high prey drive. They are a big game hunting dog.
There aren't many breeders that health test so buyer beware. Plus there are some breeders charging 3500 bucks for dogs with bad hips and skin problems.


----------

